# Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!



## zanderzone (17. April 2015)

Moin Leute!

Bräuchte mal nen guten Tip um das zu verhindern.

Ich ziehe es schon zweimal durch, aber das Material ist ja so glatt, dass es trotzdem durchrutscht. 

Verwende das Knot 2 Kinky mit 8 kg.

Vielen Dank schonmal!!!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## hecht99 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*

Mir ist es mit Flexonit und normalen Klemmhülsen (original waren aus) auch so gegangen. Die haben eine andere Oberfläche. Flexonit rutscht damit nicht. Wäre für Titan auch einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Lommel (17. April 2015)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*

Quetsche zwar nicht selbst, hab aber bei einem Freund gesehen das er die Quetschstelle noch mit UV-Kleber zusätzlich sichert.

Gehärteter UV ist flexibel wie Plastik und wird (anders wie Sekundenkleber) durchs Wasser nicht brüchig.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. April 2015)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*

Was haste denn für 'ne Zange?


----------



## zanderzone (17. April 2015)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was haste denn für 'ne Zange?




http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/Greys-Quetschh-lsenzange-BR-Prowla-6-54714p.html


----------



## zanderzone (17. April 2015)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Mir ist es mit Flexonit und normalen Klemmhülsen (original waren aus) auch so gegangen. Die haben eine andere Oberfläche. Flexonit rutscht damit nicht. Wäre für Titan auch einen Versuch wert.




Welche meinst du denn??


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. April 2015)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/Greys-Quetschh-lsenzange-BR-Prowla-6-54714p.html




OK, fünf Druckpunkte, verwende ich auch und hatte noch nie Probleme...


Schließt deine Zange vielleicht nicht sauber?


----------



## zanderzone (17. April 2015)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*

Doch tut sie! Bei Stahl keine Probleme! Ist ja auch nicht so glatt wie Titan!! Ich verzweifel gerade...


----------



## HAL9000 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*

Ich benutze es zum Fliegenfischen auf Hecht - dort knote ich es!
Zum Vorfach Albright und zur Fliege Non Slip - geht super!
Beim FF ist die Belastung auf die Hülsen auf Dauer zu  doll und sie brechen einfach weg!


----------



## zanderzone (17. April 2015)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*

Ich glaube es liegt doch an der Zange! Sie schließt wohl nicht genug! Viele haben über diese zange im Netz geschimpft! Werde sie mal gegen eine andere tauschen!!


----------



## Taxidermist (17. April 2015)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*



> ist die Belastung auf die Hülsen auf Dauer zu  doll und sie brechen einfach weg!


Ich verwende kein Titan mehr, weil das Zeug unvermittelt immer direkt an der Quetschhülse bricht.
So habe ich einige teure Wobbler zum Horizont geschossen.
Die ersten Titan Vorfächer habe ich auf einer Messe von "Meister" UB persönlich gebastelt gekauft, gleiches Ergebnis, unvermittelte Brüche an der Hülse!
Wahrscheinlich sollte man Titan kleben oder Knoten?

Jürgen


----------



## jkc (17. April 2015)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*

Hi, achtest Du darauf, dass das Material in der Hülse parallel liegt ohne sich zu kreuzen? Denke es ist ratsamer das Titan nur hin und zurück durch die Hülse zu führen, dann lässt sich das am einfachsten verhindern. Einfach die Hülse etwas vorquetschen, dass sie einen ovalen Querschnitt bekommt und das Titan nur noch parallel durch passt. Damit habe ich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Wobei ich bisher überwiegend Terminator-Material ab 20Lbs, meist sogar 40-70Lbs verwende.

Grüße JK


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. April 2015)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich glaube es liegt doch an der Zange! Sie schließt wohl nicht genug! Viele haben über diese zange im Netz geschimpft! Werde sie mal gegen eine andere tauschen!!



Wenn du beim Blick in die "Quetschung" auch nur einen Hauch Licht siehst, dann schmeiß wech, daß Teil!



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich verwende kein Titan mehr, weil das Zeug unvermittelt immer direkt an der Quetschhülse bricht.
> So habe ich einige teure Wobbler zum Horizont geschossen.
> Die ersten Titan Vorfächer habe ich auf einer Messe von "Meister" UB persönlich gebastelt gekauft, gleiches Ergebnis, unvermittelte Brüche an der Hülse!
> Wahrscheinlich sollte man Titan kleben oder Knoten?
> ...




Kleben oder Knoten nützt dir da nix, Jürgen, daß Zeug ermüdet unersichtlich und völlig willkürlich einfach iwo.

Ich bin da mittlerweile auch sehr skeptisch geworden. Titan hat zwar einige Vorzüge, aber verlangt ein gewisses Maß an "Bürokratie" in der Verwendung. Ich verwende die Vorfächer nur noch maximal drei Einsätze lang, völlig egal, ob die Fisch gefangen haben oder nicht. Mir sind aus einer selbstgebastelten Charge, die ich auf je drei Ruten montiert hatte, alle drei Vorfächer innerhalb von zwei Tagen gebrochen, einmal flog ein Hechtwobbler plötzlich bis zum Horizont, am selben Tag ist das Nächste beim Anhieb geknackt und 'nen Tag später hat das Dritte beim finalen Kopfstoß eines guten Hechtes aufgegeben, der war da zum Glück schon eingenetzt. Jeweils unabhängig von den Hülsen mittendrin gebrochen.
Ich persönlich werde mir kein Titan mehr kaufen, ich hab hier noch knapp zehn Meter für teuer Geld rumliegen und verarbeite die noch, aber wie oben geschrieben, spätestens nach dem dritten Angeltag werden die ausgetauscht.

Cheers


----------



## zanderzone (17. April 2015)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*

Oh man! Das hört sich ja alles nicht wirklich top an! 
Habe mir es  eigentlich zugelegt, weil ich zum Oberflächenangeln ein steiferes  Material brauche und nicht nach jedem Hecht das Vorfach wechseln will,  wegen kringeln und knicken. Ich versuche es aber noch einmal mit einer  anderen Zange und quetsche vorher nochmal vor. Hülsen sind 1,0mm breit!  Also nicht zu groß. Habe wie gesagt, schon zweimal durchgezogen..
Aber das es so oft bricht, hätte ich nicht mit gerechnet.. Vorallem weil ich Köder fische, die alle zwischen 15-20 Euro kosten.. Das wäre natürlich eine mittelschwere Katastrophe..


----------



## zanderzone (17. April 2015)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*

Habe jetzt ein Video gefunden, wo es geknotet wird! Vllt. is das die einfachste Lösung:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=539qsgmoVkI


----------



## Don-Machmut (17. April 2015)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*

moin ich hatte früher das selbe Problem ( Titan und Hülsen sind Mist ) seit ich es mit einem einfachen Clinchknoten selber knote hatte ich noch nie wieder ärger damit .....das Titan bleibt den mal ein Monat oder auch nur paar tage im Einsatz bis es irgendwo mal ein knick hat 
mach drei Windungen Rum und dann durchs Öhr zurück und alles ist gut #h da bricht nichts am knoten 
ps. ich benutze auch Aquateko Knot 2 Kinky


----------



## Bait-Jerker (17. April 2015)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*

Geknotete 1x1 Titanium-Vorfächer (z. B. Clinch-Knoten) sind auf jeden Fall haltbarer als geklemmte VF.
Ich mache im Monat mit Sicherheit einige tausend Würfe mit Ködergewichten von 20-200g und bisher ist noch nie (!) ein geknotetes Vorfach gebrochen. Die Vorfächer halten locker 1-2 Monate und werden dann vorsorglich ausgetauscht!
Vielleicht liegt es ja auch an den verschiedenen Legierungen bzw. Materialeigenschaften der Hersteller bzw. Händler. 
Unzählige Angelfreunde und ich benutzen seit Jahren das Piketime Premium Titanium und sind sehr zufrieden.

PS. Das Material ist auch wesentlich rauher an der Oberfläche und rutscht durch keine passende Hülse.


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. April 2015)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich glaube es liegt doch an der Zange! Sie schließt wohl nicht genug! Viele haben über diese zange im Netz geschimpft! Werde sie mal gegen eine andere tauschen!!


 

 Versuch eine alte von Jenzi zu bekommen. Die gab es mit 3 oder 4 |kopfkrat Druckpunkten. Damit haben wir schon Mengen Titan verarbeitet, gab nie Probleme. Mit der 5-Punkt wurden wir nicht glücklich.:m


----------



## jkc (17. April 2015)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*

Hi Wollebre, ich schätze Deine Beiträge in aller Regel sehr, aber warum kommst Du jetzt mit Mono. |kopfkrat?

Grüße JK


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. April 2015)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi Wollebre, ich schätze Deine Beiträge in aller Regel sehr, aber warum kommst Du jetzt mit Mono. |kopfkrat?
> 
> Grüße JK


 


 Ich dachte auch, es ginge um die Verarbeitung von Titan.|kopfkrat


----------



## zanderzone (17. April 2015)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*

Zieht ihr noch nen Schrumpfschlauch über den Clinchknoten?


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. April 2015)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Zieht ihr noch nen Schrumpfschlauch über den Clinchknoten?


 

 Ein guter alter R3 tut es auch. :m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. April 2015)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*

Ich hatte auch keine Lust mehr mich mit Titan rumzuärgern. Ich bin wieder bei billigen 1x7 gelandet.


----------



## Don-Machmut (17. April 2015)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Zieht ihr noch nen Schrumpfschlauch über den Clinchknoten?



ne ich nicht.... knoten und das überstehende ende grob abkneifen #6 wenn ich es schaffe mach ich morgen mal nen Foto |rolleyes


----------



## zanderzone (17. April 2015)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*

Ich würde mich auch nicht mit befassen, wenn es ein anderes steiferes und nicht kringelndes Material gibt.. Man kommt leider nicht am Titan vorbei!
Foto wäre cool!!


----------



## zanderzone (18. April 2015)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*

Clinchknoten hält bombenfest!! Perfekt!!

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Don-Machmut (19. April 2015)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*

ja aber drei mal umwickeln reicht und nicht volle Kanne mit aller gewallt zuziehen #6


----------



## zanderzone (19. April 2015)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*

Hab auch nur dreimal gewickelt! Meinte mit bombenfest, dass ich nen Zugtest gemacht habe, wie es schlimmer nicht ging. Jetzt is vertrauen da und ich kann mir ein paar Vorfächer binden..


----------



## Blechinfettseb (20. April 2015)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*

Ich fische jetzt auch schon ca 2 Jahre Titan mit 3fachen Clinchknoten und bis heute nie ein Problem gehabt. Egal ob mit 35lb Material und leichten Jerks oder mit 60lbs Material und dicken Gummis am Bodden. Gegen das Krautsammeln mache ich immernoch ein kleines Sück Schrumpfschlauch über den Knoten und fertig. Verwende Stahl beim Spinnfischen nur noch bei kleinen Gummis um die 12-16cm.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2018)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*

Hätte ich mal erst geguckt bevor ich quetsche.
Hab mir gerad munter Titanvorfächer gemacht und jetzt les ich hier, dass die andauernd brechen... 
Das wäre natürlich schlecht. Habe mit ner 6 Druckpunkt Zange leicht gequetscht. Zugtest haben sie auch überstanden. Aber das ist natürlich nicht mit der Praxis zu vergleichen. 

Habe mir das Knot 2 Kinky in 35lb geholt. Da steht knottable drauf, aber das ist es definitiv nicht. Das ist uknottable. Keine Chance so stocksteif wie das ist. 
Wie macht ihr das? Oder fischt ihr doch alle Stahl? Habe mit Stahl eigentlich keine Probleme, aber da ich mit flexiblen Wobblern fische kommt es unweigerlich vor, dass die Drillinge mal mit dem Vorfach verheddern und dann ist bei 40g Köder Gewicht sofort nen Buckel drinne. Das passiert halt mit Titan nicht. Aber wenn es häufig bricht, geh ich sofort wieder auf Stahl.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. September 2018)

*AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*

Ich nehm Stahl und twizzle.
Titan ist elastisch und dehnbar. Wenn man ein Gummiseil lang zieht, wird es bekanntlich dünner. So ist es auch beim Titan. Unter starkem Zug geht es in die Länge, dadurch nimmt der Durchmesser minimal ab und es rutscht einfacher durch die Klemmhülsen.


----------



## Tommes63 (30. September 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Habe mir das Knot 2 Kinky in 35lb geholt. Da steht knottable drauf, aber das ist es definitiv nicht. Das ist uknottable. Keine Chance so stocksteif wie das ist.


Das wäre mir auch zu derb, ich benutze das in 5kg und 11kg, ist viel beweglicher und hält genug aus, und außerdem mit Quetschhülsen. Eine Seite Karabiner, andere Seite NoKnot ev. noch ein Wirbel je nach Köderart. Ganz wichtig: Schrumpfschlauch über die Enden nicht vergessen.

Durch die glatte Oberfläche kann es (aber nur bei fehlerhafter Quetschung) aus der Hüle rutschen, also Zugtest nicht vergessen. Was den Zugtest übersteht hält bei mir auch am Wasser.

Mangels Köderabrisse vom Boot, benutze ich ein Vorfach ca. ein viertel Jahr und tausche es sicherheitshalber aus. Es bricht irgendwann ohne Vorwarnung. Wenn Titan geknickt wird, so wie auf dem Bild, dann sofort austauschen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Oktober 2018)

Statt Schrumpfschlauch geht doch auchn Tropfen Sekundenkleber, oder'?


----------



## jkc (1. Oktober 2018)

Moin, hat jedenfalls nicht die gleiche Wirkung. Ein Stück Schrumpfschlauch verhindert das Abknicken an der Hülse zudem auch dass sich die Hauptschnur um die Hülse legt und an der Hülsenkante abgeschnitten wird.

Wichtig ist das das Titan parallel durch die Hülse läuft ohne sich darin zu kreuzen. Am einfachsten bekommt man das hin indem man die Hülsen möglichst knapp bemisst, sodass durch die runde Hülse das Titan nicht 2x durch geht. Dann drückt man die Hülse etwas vor, damit sie einen ovalen Querschnitt bekommt. Wenn die Größen beider Teile gut gewählt wurden geht das Titan dann nur parallel durch die Hülse.
Das Vorfachmaterial großzügig zu bemessen hilft unvorhergesehenen Brüchen vor zu beugen. Mir ist in 10 Jahren noch kein Titanvorfach gebrochen ohne das es heftig überlastet wurde.
Ich verwende aber auch nur in Ausnahmefällen Material unter 40-70Lbs Tragkraft. Wenn es das (bezahl- und verfügbar) geben würde würde ich sogar noch deutlich dickeres verwenden.

Grüße JK


----------



## knutwuchtig (1. Oktober 2018)

also bei ali kosten 4,6 m  in der gewünschten stärke von 38lb -124 lb US $10.32


----------



## jkc (1. Oktober 2018)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> also bei ali kosten 4,6 m  in der gewünschten stärke von 38lb -124 lb US $10.32


 Einfädiges Titan? Das wäre geil.

Edit: Gerade gefunden, mega! Herzlichen Dank! 

Gleich mal zwei Bund geordert.


----------



## zotel (2. Oktober 2018)

Haste mal einen Link dazu. Find ich nicht.
Danke


----------



## MikeHawk (2. Oktober 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> *AW: Titanvorfach rutscht durch Quetschhülse!*
> 
> 
> Habe mir das Knot 2 Kinky in 35lb geholt. Da steht knottable drauf, aber das ist es definitiv nicht. Das ist uknottable. Keine Chance so stocksteif wie das ist.
> Wie macht ihr das? Oder fischt ihr doch alle Stahl? Habe mit Stahl eigentlich keine Probleme, aber da ich mit flexiblen Wobblern fische kommt es unweigerlich vor, dass die Drillinge mal mit dem Vorfach verheddern und dann ist bei 40g Köder Gewicht sofort nen Buckel drinne. Das passiert halt mit Titan nicht. Aber wenn es häufig bricht, geh ich sofort wieder auf Stahl.



Ich nutze das Knot2 Kinky ebenfalls...sogar in bis zu 45 lbs. Lässt sich super knoten.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Oktober 2018)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, hat jedenfalls nicht die gleiche Wirkung. Ein Stück Schrumpfschlauch verhindert das Abknicken an der Hülse zudem auch dass sich die Hauptschnur um die Hülse legt und an der Hülsenkante abgeschnitten wird.
> 
> Wichtig ist das das Titan parallel durch die Hülse läuft ohne sich darin zu kreuzen. Am einfachsten bekommt man das hin indem man die Hülsen möglichst knapp bemisst, sodass durch die runde Hülse das Titan nicht 2x durch geht. Dann drückt man die Hülse etwas vor, damit sie einen ovalen Querschnitt bekommt. Wenn die Größen beider Teile gut gewählt wurden geht das Titan dann nur parallel durch die Hülse.
> Das Vorfachmaterial großzügig zu bemessen hilft unvorhergesehenen Brüchen vor zu beugen. Mir ist in 10 Jahren noch kein Titanvorfach gebrochen ohne das es heftig überlastet wurde.
> ...




Ok, danke für den Tipp. Bei meinen Vorfächern wird es sich wohl gekreuzt haben, hatte keine passenden Hülsen da...
Bei Stahl macht das ja nix mit dem Kreuzen...Zugtest haben die Vorfächer aber überstanden.
Welche Hülsen nimmst du für welche Titanstärke? Kannst du spezielle empfehlen? Nutze gerne die von Drennan, für Stahl genial.
Aber für Titan in der Stärke sind wohl selbst die größten zu klein


----------



## jkc (2. Oktober 2018)

Moin, tut mir Leid, ich kann kaum Hülsen und schon gar keine Größen empfehlen. Ich habe eine Auswahl an allen Größen da und nehme halt das was passt. Ich bin auch wenig anspruchsvoll was die Hülsen an sich an geht, stehe aber nicht so auf die oft üblichen Apothekerpreise und Kleinstmengen, hier kaufe ich gerne die Jenzi-Hülsen, zuletzt habe bei Aliexpress bestellt und nichts gefunden was mich zukünftig davon abhalten wird.

Grüße JK


----------



## Tommes63 (2. Oktober 2018)

Kann ich nur unterschreiben, ich nehme auch Klemmhülen von Jenzi und und wähle den Durchmesser, daß das Titan gerade so 2x durch passt.
Seit ich Zugtest mache, ist mir noch nie eine Quetschverbindung  aufgegangen.
Schrumpfschlauch mache ich grundsätzlich soweit, daß der Karabiner bzw. Noknot sich in der Öse nicht mehr bewegen kann. Angelkumpel von mir ist mal mehrmals die Öse (ohne Schrumpfschlauch) durch das Knicken beim Auswerfen gebrochen. Seither weiß ich wie wichtig der Schrumpfschlauch ist.


----------



## trollmänchen (2. Oktober 2018)

Hallo
Um das  herausrutschen der Titanvorfächer zu verhindern ein Tip.
1) Vorfach durch die Hülse ziehen.
2) Wirbel oder Karabiner einfädeln.
3) Vorfach zurück durch die Hülse führen so das ca. 30mm durchschauen.
4) Das überstehende Ende wieder zurückführen und  stramm ziehen so das ein kleines Auge stehen bleibt.
5) jetzt mit der Kümpzange quetschen.
6) Schrumpfschlauch drüber und bei vorgegebener Temperatur schrumpfen.
7) Jetzt auf der Gegenseite die ebenso verfahren.

Und schon habt ihr ein Titanvorfach das jeder Situation Standhält.
Ich habe diese Kombination auch beim Schleppangeln und da wird nicht gerade Zimperlich vorgegangen.

Gruß

Trollmänchen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Oktober 2018)

Dann quetscht man ja voll aufs Titan.
Das ist ziemlich anfällig dagegen


----------



## jkc (3. Oktober 2018)

Ne, so wie ich ihn verstehe fädelt er das Titan 3x in die Hülse und lässt zwischen dem 2. und 3. Mal eine kleine Schlaufe stehen / aus er Hülse schauen. 
In irgendeiner Zeitschrift gab es mal einen Versuch wobei sich herausstellte das 2fach durchgeführtes besser hielt als das 3fach durchgeführte, allerdings haben die meine ich außen um die Hülse rum gelegt und dann von oben nochmal in die Hülse geschoben.

Grüße JK


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (3. Oktober 2018)

Ich hatte früher auch Probleme mit dem Durchrutschen. Selbst wenn der Zugtest daheim hielt, sah es am Wasser anders aus. Wenn ein Hecht wild springt, wirken enorme Kräfte auf das Material. 
Lösung: Nehmt zwei längere Quetschhülsen, die Ihr hintereinander schaltet. Zwischen den Hülsen ein paar Millimeter Platz lassen. Das Titan zweimal durchführen und dann quetschen. Danach mach ich auch noch Schrumpfschlauch drüber. Das hält bombenfest und meine Verlustrate ist so gegen null gegangen. Die Quetschhülsen wähle ich so, dass das Titan gerade zweimal durchpasst und nur wenig Spiel hat.


----------



## Fruehling (4. Oktober 2018)

Daß sich das 1x7er TiNi-Material anscheinend immer noch nicht etabliert hat, verstehe ich nicht. Es hat keinen der Nachteile des 1x1er Vollmaterials und alle Vorteile der Legierung - ist dazu noch deutlich geschmeidiger und langlebiger und zeigt etwaige Ermüdungserscheinungen so an wie sein Pendant aus Stahl. 50 lbs.-Material fische ich in der Regel mehrere Jahre (heavy cover, oft Köder über 100 gr.) und nichts reißt, rutscht oder meckert.


----------



## knutwuchtig (4. Oktober 2018)

zotel schrieb:


> Haste mal einen Link dazu. Find ich nicht.
> Danke


  ich denke , wenn hier ali links reingesetzt werden gehen die moderatoren steil ...oder die ganzen sponsoren. 

gib einfach oben in die suchzeile:   wifreo titanium    ein.


----------



## jkc (4. Oktober 2018)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Daß sich das 1x7er TiNi-Material anscheinend immer noch nicht etabliert hat, verstehe ich nicht. Es hat keinen der Nachteile des 1x1er Vollmaterials und alle Vorteile der Legierung - ist dazu noch deutlich geschmeidiger und langlebiger und zeigt etwaige Ermüdungserscheinungen so an wie sein Pendant aus Stahl. 50 lbs.-Material fische ich in der Regel mehrere Jahre (heavy cover, oft Köder über 100 gr.) und nichts reißt, rutscht oder meckert.



Hi, ich habe es nur einmal probiert, Material von Drennan ich meine um 25 Lbs - das ist mir innerhalb kürzester Zeit zweimal an der Hülse aufgedröselt und gebrochen - Damit war das Vertrauen dahin.

Grüße JK


----------



## Fruehling (4. Oktober 2018)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe es nur einmal probiert, Material von Drennan ich meine um 25 Lbs - das ist mir innerhalb kürzester Zeit zweimal an der Hülse aufgedröselt und gebrochen - Damit war das Vertrauen dahin.
> 
> Grüße JK



Wäre es bei mir auch! Du nutzt die schwarzen Think Big-Hülsen aus der Kupferlegierung? Damit sollte sowas nicht passieren.


----------



## derfrank (5. Oktober 2018)

Das 1x7 Material finde ich auch erste Sahne. Mit Knot to Kinky und AFW habe ich bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt. Man darf garnicht sagen wie weit man mit der Tragkraft runter geht . Das AFW fische ich extra fett mit 75lbs und das lässt sich genauso gut verarbeiten wie das 2,7 kg von Knot to Kinky. Seit vielen Reinfällen und Ausschuss mit dem 1x1, ist das Zeug mal eine Erleichterung. Ich klemme oder Knote das 1x7. Wenn ich klemme dann klebe ich die Hülsen zusätzlich mit 2701 Loctite.


----------



## jkc (15. Oktober 2018)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> also bei ali kosten 4,6 m  in der gewünschten stärke von 38lb -124 lb US $10.32



Moinmoin, das Material war die Tage in den beiden heftigsten Stärken gekommen.
Erster Eindruck war mega. Ernüchterung trat dann ein, als ich jeweils 1 Vorfach abgefertigt habe. Obwohl ich je Seite 2 Klemmhülsen benutzte ließen sich die Vorfächer wieder aufziehen. Beim Versuch zu Knoten brach das Material in der Schlaufe wo der Wirbel eingehängt ist.
Aufgrund der Steifigkeit des Materials lassen sich auch manche hier im Thread genannte Tipps nicht anwenden, z.B. bekomme ich es nicht 3fach in die Klemmhülse.
Ich habe dann nochmals versucht und bei dem 124lbs Material 3 Fach geklemmt je Seite...damit scheint es jetzt soweit zu halten, dass ich damit fischen würde, unter sehr starkem Zug bewegen sich die Hülsen aber, Bzw. verrutschen gegeneinander.
Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich damit leben kann.

Grüße JK


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Oktober 2018)

Was für ein Knoten verwendest du?


----------



## jkc (15. Oktober 2018)

Haha, gerade mal geschaut, das AFW 1x7 in 70Lbs kostet so 10-12€ der Meter.
Das hemmt doch etwas.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (15. Oktober 2018)

Keine Ahnung, einen der auf der Verpackung abgebildet war.
Mit anderen Knoten könnte ich wohl noch experimentieren, fand ich bisher aber wenig ansprechend weil das Zeug ein Draht ist.


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Oktober 2018)

http://www.fishtrack.com/how-to/how-to-tie-the-modified-figure-8-fishing-knot_119686

Würde den und einen normalen figure eight noch ausprobieren, wenn sich das mit so starkem Material überhaupt binden lässt.


----------



## Fruehling (15. Oktober 2018)

jkc schrieb:


> Haha, gerade mal geschaut, das AFW 1x7 in 70Lbs kostet so 10-12€ der Meter.
> Das hemmt doch etwas.
> 
> Grüße JK



In der Bucht taucht es von AFW immer wieder für ca. 20 €/3m auf, was doch ein sehr guter Preis ist.

Zumindest dann, wenn man ins Kalkül zieht, daß es zehn Mal so lange hält wie Stahlgeflecht.
Vor diesem Hintergrund sind selbst Preise von 10-12 €/m günstig.


----------



## jkc (15. Oktober 2018)

Danke Laichzeit, den Knoten habe ich leider nicht hin bekommen, habe es aber nochmal mit dem Knoten von Jerkbait.com probiert, müsste ein einfacher Blutknoten sein?
Damit hält es jetzt.


Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Oktober 2018)

Nur mal als Idee (nicht selbst ausprobiert): Würde da evtl. wie bei Waller-Mono-Spinnvorfächern ein möglichst kleines "Auge" funzen - dahinter gesichert mit Hülse(n) und Schrumpfschlauch?

Das Auge könnte die Zugkräfte evtl. etwas "kompensieren", so dass weniger Zugkraft an der eigentlichen Hülse ankommt.

Allerdings wäre dann halt keine versteifte Verbindung zum Snap gegeben. Es sei denn, der Schrumpfschlauch hätte einen so großen Durchmesser, dass das Klein-Auge nebst Snap-Ende mit reinpasst.


----------



## Lorenz (15. Oktober 2018)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Nur mal als Idee (nicht selbst ausprobiert): Würde da evtl. wie bei Waller-Mono-Spinnvorfächern ein möglichst kleines "Auge" funzen - dahinter gesichert mit Hülse(n) und Schrumpfschlauch?


Sowas wie das 'Flämische Auge'? Das ist wohl mehr was fürs Big Game...
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/flaaug2.htm
Oder meinst du "thimbles" (engl.)?
https://www.tackle24.de/index.php?a=118


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Oktober 2018)

jkc schrieb:


> Danke Laichzeit, den Knoten habe ich leider nicht hin bekommen, habe es aber nochmal mit dem Knoten von Jerkbait.com probiert, müsste ein einfacher Blutknoten sein?



Ja, das ist ein Blutknoten, oder ein Clinchknoten mit nur ein Mal durchstecken.
Lässt sich der Knoten gut festziehen?
Wenn man enge Schlaufen hinbekommt, ginge vielleicht auch der Fat Mono Knot. Imho ist man bei Metallvorfächern aller Art mit möglichst einfachen Knoten am Besten bedient.
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/fat.htm


----------



## Turnierklempner (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich knote auch nur.den Knoten sichere ich mit uv Kleber.hab ich mal beim dietl gesehen.man darf nur nicht so extrem den Knoten zuziehen.hatte noch keine Probleme.mit 4kg Titanium locker Hechte bis 80cm gedrillt.allerdings war die Montage fürs barschangeln.aber mit Hecht muss man halt immer rechnen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Oktober 2018)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage, bitte nicht lachen, ist wirklich ernst gemeint.

Ich nutze auch UV Sekundenkelber von Pattex zum Sichern meiner Twizzelungen bei Stahl und bei Titan mach ich etwas auf die Öffnung der Quetschhülse, sollte doch mal etwas durchrutschen wollen. Riechen die Fische unter Wasser den getrockneten Kleber? Klingt komisch, aber die Frage schwirrt mir im Kopf rum. Normalerweise riecht der Kleber ja getrocknet, zumindest für mich, absolut nach nichts. Was meint ihr?

Theorethisch bräuchte ich den nicht zwingend, aber dann fühle ich mich etwas sicherer. Ich twizzle Stahl nur noch, Titan wird gequetscht. Fühl ich mich am sichersten mit.
Würde am liebsten beides twizzlen, aber klappt mit Titan leider nicht. Übersteht den Zugtest nicht.

Btw: Bei mir rutscht das Titan nicht durch. Habe allerdings 6 Druckpunktzange, vielleicht wäre das ne Überlegung wert für die Leute wo rutscht.


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Oktober 2018)

@vincent: Bestimmt sind Fische in der Lage, den Kleber zu riechen. Aber ob das beim KuKö-Angeln eine Rolle spielt? Wohl nicht. Ich bin überzeugt, dass es die Fische nicht abhält. Gummifische sichere ich z. B. mit Sekundenkleber am Haken. Da habe ich bislang noch gar keinen Unterschied hinsichtlich der Bissrate bemerkt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Oktober 2018)

Nutze aber auch nen leichten Kleberfilm für meine Köfi Vorfächer. Verstreiche ich dünn über die Twizzellungen...
Frage ist halt, ob es den Hecht stört wenn da nen duftendes Rotauge am Haken hängt


----------



## Turnierklempner (16. Oktober 2018)

Rieche doch mal an nem neuen gummifisch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Oktober 2018)

Stimmt schon...


----------

